# Springfield XD40 Question



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Was in a local shop (Fin, Fur, and Feather) and saw a used XD40 for sale. Here's the full details:

Springfield XD40
40 cal
10 round mag (one) 
Stainless steel slide 
Carrying case
$460 out the door (includes transfer fee, background check and taxes...)

Anyone have the Blue Book of Guns that can get me a fair market value in this?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought mine new in early 2009 for $419. Haven't a clue what they're going for new at present. Budsgunshop.com is showing new "w/XD gear" for $478 for the 4" barrel (this is the way mine came with the extra equipment). Try to get them down some if you can.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

The guy at the store said his blue book didn't have that listed but the one he did find was at $490, and the stainless steel slide upped the value another $100...

Sounded too good to be true, so thought I'd wait and ask here, tks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think it's over priced.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Agreed. I offered $400 out the door, but they declined...oh well.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

OGCJason said:


> Agreed. I offered $400 out the door, but they declined...oh well.


$460 OTD would be OK for a new one, but your offer sounds right to me.


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

OGCJason said:


> Agreed. I offered $400 out the door, but they declined...oh well.


Keep looking, you'll find something in your price range.

I bought my XD40 new and it came with a cable gun lock, two 12 round mags, holster, double mag belt clip, mag loader, cleaning brush, hex tools and lockable case. The dealer threw in a third mag and it was out the door for $529.95. This was last April when guns and ammo were near impossible to obtain.


----------

